# Introducing myself today, 44 and ttc at Create Health clinic part 2



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

New home girls 

Wishing you all, all the luck in the world.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear marine.good luck and keep in touch berniex


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Marine - Really sorry for the negative test.   I really thought it was your time. Best of luck and keep us posted on your progress every now and then.   

Minty
xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Ladies what we're going to do is set up a new thread for Create Health on the general IVF board so that the ladies under 40 can get involved too  

Best of luck to all of you.

Claire x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a link to the new thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173794.0

Claire x


----------

